# can it be cured



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi everyone ive been wondering about this for a while now but does IBS ever go away or does it stay forever ive always had the impression that once you have it it stays with you but lately ive heard about people who have got rid of it thanks for any advice anyone can give


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Unfortuantly IBS has no cure. It can be stopped from bothering but never totally disappears. It can get better and not bother as much though over time and you learn what you can/can't eat ect.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

It does depend upon what is causing your problem. There is a Dr Dahlman who runs a very expensive program that tests for many contributing factors in your digestive system. Some people get completely cured, others get control over there symptoms. I have had great success with a supplement that has kept away the symptoms for years. While I am now normal and have been able to drop the dosage dramatically, I know the IBS is still there in the background. From all I understand, people have had great effects from the hypnotherapy program (Mike's Tapes) and others report similar positives from the Ibsacol. Because there does not seem to be one overriding cause, there is probably not one lasting cure; but experimentation may help you find a treatment that is almost a cure.It is certainly not hopeless, although it may seem that way when you are in the middle of it. Mark


----------



## 23577 (Apr 10, 2005)

I was wondering what the flavoioid supplement you are taking is called-Jamie


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

There is a remission rate for IBS and "chronic" which means long lasting is not the same as "permanent". Remission is something like 5-10% per year, with IBS post infection having a fairly decent remission rate after 2-3 years.Some people find a lifestyle/treatment that works well, but may need to keep taking/doing the stuff to maintain the lack of symptoms.I did Cog. Behav. Therapy for IBS in 1998 and it did an amazing job at reducing symptoms. It took some medication (much much less than I did before the CBT) for several years to keep it really gone all the time, but I've been able to go off all meds and rarely have issues with my IBS at this time.K.


----------

